# PopUp-Fenster in einer Java Server Faces Anwendung



## Hunin (15. Okt 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne in meinem Frontend ein PopUp haben welches ich wie eine JSP bearbeiten kann.
Ich arbeite mit "myfaces".

Hintergrund ist, dass ich durch benutzen des Buttons "XYZ" ein PopUp über meiner Anwendung öffnet, in welche ich dann verschiedene Einstellungen vornehmen kann.

Weiß evtl. jemand wie ich unter myfaces ein PopUp erstelle?

Gruß


----------



## The_S (15. Okt 2007)

Also ohne Ahnung von myfaces zu haben, würde ich mal behaupten, dass du auf das falsche Pferd setzt  .

JSP ist serverseitig, d. h. der Java-Code wird auf dem Server ausgeführt, daraus eine HTML-Datei generiert, und diese dann an den Browser gesendet. Dadurch muss der Client auch keine Java-Installation haben.

Ein Swing/AWT Popup würde aber voraussetzen, dass der Client Java installiert hat. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Browser wohl nichts mit der Info anfangen könnte, dass er ein JOptionPane oder ähnliches öffnen soll  .

Außerdem wird dieser Code ja auf dem Server ausgeführt, von daher müsste - wenn überhaupt - das entsprechende Java-Popup sich auf dem Server öffnen, und nicht beim Client.

Als Lösung kann ich dir ein Java-Script Popup anbieten.


----------



## maki (15. Okt 2007)

tomahawk bietet eine popup KOmponenete, und viele andere bestimmt auch 
http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk/popup.html

Einfach mal googeln.

@Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch
Für JSF gibt es Komponenten, die sowohl HTML als auch JS rendern und sich um all solche Details kümmern, oder zumindest um die meisten 

Das ist der wahre Vorteil von JSF gegenüber einfachen JSPs oder struts.

Nachtrag: Dieser Thread ist im falschen Forum


----------



## The_S (15. Okt 2007)

Danke für den Hinweis  . Da ich beruflich nur mit Portlets/Servlets/JSP/... arbeite wusste ich das wohl nicht. Und da dieser Thread (wie du schon gesagt hast) im falschen Forum ist, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass er ein Popup mittels Swing/AWT erzeugen möchte.


----------



## maki (15. Okt 2007)

> da dieser Thread (wie du schon gesagt hast) im falschen Forum ist, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass er ein Popup mittels Swing/AWT erzeugen möchte.


Das war auch sehr verwirrend, wäre nicht das erstemal das jemand eine Frage stellt, die keinen Sinn ergibt


----------

